# Wilson Watches Of Switzerland - Any Info ?



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, came across a non running Wilson automatic watch on Fleabay and took the plunge paying the princely some of Â£5.19. Anyone know anything about Wilson ? I haven't received the watch yet, it has a 21 jewel automatic movement. I'll be ending it off to the Watchmaker I use and hopefully he'll be able to resurrect it.


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Show us a picture, as we would love to see it.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Been trying to post a photo but can't seem to be able do it. :wallbash: Anyone able to point me in the right direction ?


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Apr 13, 2013)

You have to upload your images to an image hosting service like photobucket.com and then post the photo's URL between tags.

Good luck!

Regards

Tomcat


----------

